
MIT lecture series on deep learning in January 2020 - melling
https://deeplearning.mit.edu/
======
codingslave
The gap that I see in current machine learning is that everyone is learning
how to use the popular models, but no one knows how to construct a new model
that solves a new problem. So everyone can download word vectors and use them
for what they're good at, but the second you get off the beaten track, almost
all machine learning practitioners fall flat. I really dont think this is due
to how new the field is, rather that very few people have the mathematical
maturity and experience to actually use optimization theory and linear algebra
to construct new highly specific language models. There is simply no
information available about doing this. You can learn about the underpinnings
of matrix factorization and how that relates to word vectors, take that
further and read about eigen vectors, but still, its too thin.

~~~
denzil_correa
One needs to form an experimental design with a ability to detect the
challenge, understand the properties and come up with an appropriate
computational solution to that challenge. This isn’t just for Machine Learning
but for any kind of algorithm you develop.

~~~
jononor
What kind of learning resources to use for this?

------
chrispeel
The site loads very slowly. If you're impatient, videos [1] on Youtube from
Lex Fridman seem to be a big part of the course.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrAXtmErZgOeiKm4sgNOk...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrAXtmErZgOeiKm4sgNOknGvNjby9efdf)

------
nothis
I feel like there's about 1000 hours of high quality AI lectures available for
free on the internet and while I do believe in a certain amount of
selflessness in education, I am skeptical that any of that is providing more
than a glimpse of what you need to know to be productive at it. In other
words, there's a thousand hours of material out there, which probably takes
10000 hours to actually get into so you might as well put all that effort into
properly studying it at a university, getting the knowledge not covered in the
lectures alone and a degree to prove it in the end.

If you're just "curious" about AI, a really good half hour lecture should get
you up to speed.

~~~
thatcat
Studying it at a university means moving and having a certain background.
While i agree that these resources are hard to break down into a curriculum,
theres nothing stopping you from copying a university curriculum at home and
doing work on your own...

~~~
diffeomorphism
> theres nothing stopping you

Yet most people don't. Same for learning an instrument, carpentering etc..
While you could in principle self-study lots of things, study groups,
structure, people to talk to and discuss with and even just "we meet every
Thursday at noon to ..." are not negligible.

~~~
rckoepke
> study groups, structure, people to talk to and discuss with and even just
> "we meet every Thursday at noon to ..." are not negligible.

Indeed. These resources are stupendously valuable, and probably somewhat
easier to find/generate in some areas than most others.

------
Vervious
Notably, these are all winter courses, taught over the course of three weeks
in January.

They don't have the formality and institutional support of a semester-long
course. Often they are taught by students. MIT has a ton of people working in
this area, and I'm not sure this particular group of people is representative.

------
waiseristy
So Lex Fridman curated this page and is the subject of many videos within it.
Seems like Missy Cummings and Filip Piekniewski's assumption that MIT has
scrubbed him from the site is unfounded.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/missy_cummings/status/117949700363566285...](https://twitter.com/missy_cummings/status/1179497003635662850)

[2] [https://blog.piekniewski.info/2019/11/18/late2019-the-
wizard...](https://blog.piekniewski.info/2019/11/18/late2019-the-wizards-of-
oz/)

Lex's blocking of dissenting opinions on twitter is still egregious though.

------
vo2maxer
Alternative link:
[http://introtodeeplearning.com/](http://introtodeeplearning.com/)

------
dr_kiszonka
Look exciting. Realistically, what can one expect to learn from the class?
Would I learn any practical skills or is it just an overview?

~~~
rckoepke
Looks like overview to me. Guys like Francois Chollet aren't going to spend
their time doing an in-depth tutorial, and even if he spent the whole
90-minute lecture walking you through the specific thing he invented (Keras),
it probably wouldn't be enough time to get a naive programmer up to
competency. Each week is a different lecturer.

------
Mugwort
I'm definitely going to listen to the Lex Fridman lectures simply because I
enjoyed his interview with Judea Pearl so much.

------
ummonk
Wow, even an MIT subdomain gets the hug of death?

~~~
kick
A lot of MIT subdomains are hosted by students. A MIT subdomain getting enough
traffic to bring it down isn't surprising in itself. It's that this one is
hosted by the administration itself (seemingly) that makes it notable.

------
nelson687
Is this an online course?

